# The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 3 abgedreht, Henry Cavill mit persönlicher Botschaft



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 3 abgedreht, Henry Cavill mit persönlicher Botschaft*

					Die Dreharbeiten zur dritten Staffel der erfolgreichen Netflix-Serie The Witcher sind abgeschlossen und Hauptdarsteller Henry Cavill dankt allen Beteiligten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 3 abgedreht, Henry Cavill mit persönlicher Botschaft*


----------



## Andrej (14. September 2022)

Ich mag zwar den Schauspieler, aber diesen Dreck werde ich mir nicht angucken, mir hat die erste Staffel gereicht!


----------



## Fine1338 (14. September 2022)

Hoffentlich wird Staffel 3 besser als Staffel 2.


----------



## tallantis (14. September 2022)

Schlechter als 2 kann es kaum werden. Es eher The Crying Yen statt The Witcher.


----------



## Baer85 (14. September 2022)

Ich fand beide Staffeln eigentlich echt gut. Kenne aber die Bücher auch nicht.


----------



## Xentinel (14. September 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich fand beide Staffeln eigentlich echt gut. Kenne aber die Bücher auch nicht.


Hab nach einem Buch abgebrochen. Sind leider einfach nur schlecht geschrieben und strukturiert. Seinem Erfolg hat der Autor tatsächlich CDPR zu verdanken. Daher, nicht nötig die Bücher zu kennen.

Fand die zweite Staffel nicht so gut. Irgendwie waren die Episoden komplett haltlos oder mit ganz anderen Zeitabschnitten verknüpft.


----------



## Baer85 (14. September 2022)

Was meinst du mit anderen Zeitabschnitten? Diese Staffel war doch eigentlich ziemlich linear im Gegensatz zur ersten. 
Hab von den Büchern schon einige unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört. Da ich aber auch kein großer Leser bin stehen die Bücher auch sehr weit unten auf meiner to-do-Liste.


----------



## Schori (14. September 2022)

Das erste Buch ist eine Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten, deshalb gibt es auch teils krasse Zeitsprünge. Ab dem zweiten Buch ist es eine lineare Erzählung.
Bei der zweiten Staffel wurde aber so gut wie alles von Yen dazu erfunden. Fand ich komplett überflüssig. Eigentlich war nur der erste Teil in der Villa gut.
Die Prostituierten und andere Dinge in Kaer Morhen haben die Staffel aber einfach gekillt.
Hoffe die 3. Wird wieder besser


----------



## Bloodrock (14. September 2022)

Staffel 1 hatte eine schlechte Production Quality. Abgesehen von der ersten Folge die man für die Trailer brauchte. Aber Storytechnisch war sie gut weil sie sich an Sapkowski hielt.

Staffel 2 ist absoluter Murks weil wieder einige Woky Hollywood Dudes meinen es besser zu können als der Schöpfer des Kosmos. Das hat ja Staffel 7 und 8 von GoT schon sehr gut getan und macht Rings of Power gerade zu nem Megahit so dass nicht mal 25% der Primenutzer einschalten. Eskel, Komplett Kaer Morhen, Creepy Vesemir, alles von Yen, alles von Triss (um zu den Spielen zu connecten und weil man noch mehr Quote braucht) und der Fokus auf Ciri. Dazu Cahir der einfach nur dumm dargestellt wird, weil man wieder nicht zu viele heroische Kerle will. Staffel 2 ist für mich keine 10/100. Absoluter Müll, hauptsache nach Checklist.

Ich erwarte bei Staffel 3 auch nichts mehr. Sicher...es wird nicht so ein langweiliges Facepalmfest wie RoP aber HoD bspw zeigt das man auch mal verstehen kann warum die Leute das nicht mehr wollen. Denn HoD ist recht gut. Hält sich halt ans Script, und will mich unterhalten, statt belehren.


Xentinel schrieb:


> Hab nach einem Buch abgebrochen. Sind leider einfach nur schlecht geschrieben und strukturiert. Seinem Erfolg hat der Autor tatsächlich CDPR zu verdanken. Daher, nicht nötig die Bücher zu kennen.
> 
> Fand die zweite Staffel nicht so gut. Irgendwie waren die Episoden komplett haltlos oder mit ganz anderen Zeitabschnitten verknüpft.



Schlecht strukturiert sind Kurzgeschichtensammlungen immer. Das Erbe der Elfen ist der wirkliche 1. Band. Und der gehört zum Besten was Fantasy zu bieten hat. Leider hat man sich in Hollywood gedacht: "Ne lass mal lieber eigene Story schreiben"


----------



## Baer85 (14. September 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Staffel 2 ist absoluter Murks weil wieder einige Woky Hollywood Dudes meinen es besser zu können als der Schöpfer des Kosmos. Das hat ja Staffel 7 und 8 von GoT schon sehr gut getan und macht Rings of Power gerade zu nem Megahit so dass nicht mal 25% der Primenutzer einschalten


Grundsätzlich kann ich keine Kritik ernst nehmen, die Wörter wie "Woke" beinhalten.  Woher weisst du denn, dass 25% der User nicht ein riesen Erfolg ist?  Bist du allwissend und kennst die Zahlen anderer Serien? Dann verrate bitte deine Quelle.
Was die anderen Kritikpunkte angeht, die nicht auf "Buähh, Mädchen dürfen nicht stark sein oder im Mittelpunkt stehen" beruhen, da kann ich nicht sagen, was davon Kanon ist und was nicht. Interessiert mich auch nicht, da ich sowieso Film und Bücher voneinander trenne, da man a) nie ein Buch verfilmen kann ohne Änderungen vorzunehmen, denn sonst wird es häufig sehr schnell sehr langweilig und b) ich es ok finde, wenn man sich bei Adaptionen kreative Freiheiten nimmt.
Ich war gut von der 2. Staffel unterhalten und diejenigen in meinem Umfeld, die die Serie gesehen haben, waren auch nicht abgeneigt. Aber von denen kannte auch so gut wie keiner die Bücher. Vielleicht ist dann das der große Bruch bei den verschiedenen Meinungen. Gleiches gilt glaube ich auch für Rings of Power.


----------



## lifestorock (15. September 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Staffel 1 hatte eine schlechte Production Quality. Abgesehen von der ersten Folge die man für die Trailer brauchte. Aber Storytechnisch war sie gut weil sie sich an Sapkowski hielt.
> 
> Staffel 2 ist absoluter Murks weil wieder einige Woky Hollywood Dudes meinen es besser zu können als der Schöpfer des Kosmos. Das hat ja Staffel 7 und 8 von GoT schon sehr gut getan und macht Rings of Power gerade zu nem Megahit so dass nicht mal 25% der Primenutzer einschalten. [...]



Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. GoT S7+8 mögen Probleme haben... "Wokeness" gehört aber nicht dazu. Adaptionen müssen immer für das jeweilige Medium angepasst werden. GoT Staffel 5 hat es ziemlich gut gezeigt in dem die Bücher 4+5 zusammengefasst wurden. Trotzdem kam dabei, gerade nach der sehr starken 4. Staffel, keine herausragende Staffel (einzelne Folgen schon) zustande. Für mich gehören auch Buch 4+5 zu den schwächsten. Staffel 6 (ohne Buchvorlage) war dann wieder viel besser.



Baer85 schrieb:


> [...] Woher weisst du denn, dass 25% der User nicht ein riesen Erfolg ist?  Bist du allwissend und kennst die Zahlen anderer Serien? Dann verrate bitte deine Quelle.
> [...]



Fantasiezahl. Prime hat ~200 Millionen Abonnenten. Die Premiere von RoP haben 25 Millionen gesehen. Das macht sogar "nur" 12,5%. Das ist von der Zuschauerzahl für Amazon ein Rekord gewesen. Statista Quelle & RoP Quelle

Keine Ahnung wie man das negativ auslegen kann. 

Ich fand bis jetzt beide Staffeln anguckbar, aber nur den animierten Film richtig gut. Werde die 3. Staffel aber auf jedenfall anschauen.


----------



## Amon (15. September 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit anderen Zeitabschnitten? Diese Staffel war doch eigentlich ziemlich linear im Gegensatz zur ersten.
> Hab von den Büchern schon einige unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört. Da ich aber auch kein großer Leser bin stehen die Bücher auch sehr weit unten auf meiner to-do-Liste.



Das solltest du ändern, die Bücher sind richtig gut.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. September 2022)

lifestorock schrieb:


> Fantasiezahl. Prime hat ~200 Millionen Abonnenten. Die Premiere von RoP haben 25 Millionen gesehen. Das macht sogar "nur" 12,5%. Das ist von der Zuschauerzahl für Amazon ein Rekord gewesen. Statista Quelle & RoP Quelle
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie man das negativ auslegen kann.


Amazon hat sich sehr geschickt mit der Zahl ausgedrückt, sie haben "was sampled" geschrieben. Womit sie auch Leute zählen, die wahrscheinlich nur mal kurz reingeschaut oder sich die Vorschau angesehen haben. Gerüchteweise wurden E01 und E02 zusammen nur knapp 9,5 Millionen Mal angesehen (Stand 12.09.). Top Gun Maverick hat mehr als die 5-fache Menge an Zuschauern auf Prime gehabt, obwohl der nicht kostenlos ist.


----------



## antonrumata (15. September 2022)

Hoffentlich wird Staffel 3 besser als Staffel 2.

Während wir die erste Staffel bestimmt sechs Mal (besonders auf Wunsch meiner Frau, die die Witcher-Story - Spiele und Bücher - gar nicht kennt!) mit gleichbleibender Begeisterung angeschaut haben, hinterließ bei uns die zweite Staffel nur Ratlosgkeit und Zweifel. Man sah, das eingesetzte Budget war höher, floß aber nur in Ausstattung und Computereffekte und für eine sinnvolle Story war kein Geld mehr da.

Seitdem haben wir die Serie nicht mehr angeschaut und ist auch kein Bedürfnis danach aufgekommen.
Hoffentlich besinnt man sich noch auf die alten Stärken. Wir haben besonders Rittersporns lustige Einlagen vermisst. Die Serie hält sich so schon kaum an die Handlung der Bücher, da wäre doch in diesem Bereich etwas mehr »künstlerische Freiheit« möglich gewesen.

Ich befürchte nur, die Witcher-Serie wird für uns genauso ein Ende nehmen wie GoT, man schaut mit wachsendem Unbehangen wegen der Story weiter und ist echt froh, wenn es zu Ende ist. Das hätte die »Witcher«-Story mit seinen tollen Büchern echt nicht verdient.

Außerdem in »The Witcher« geht es hauptsächlich um den Hexer. Ciri ist wichtig, gewinnt jedoch erst im Fortgang der Witcher-Romane an immer größerer Bedeutung!


----------



## tallantis (15. September 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich war gut von der 2. Staffel unterhalten und diejenigen in meinem Umfeld, die die Serie gesehen haben, waren auch nicht abgeneigt. Aber von denen kannte auch so gut wie keiner die Bücher. Vielleicht ist dann das der große Bruch bei den verschiedenen Meinungen. Gleiches gilt glaube ich auch für Rings of Power.


So unterschiedliche Standards können Umfelder haben. Bis auf eine kannte niemand die Bücher und alle fanden es nicht nur schlecht, sondern unzumutbar. Die erste Folge war stark, gut gespielt, tragisch. Dann war auch klar warum, weil sie eine Kurzgeschichte aus den Büchern umsetzte. Der Rest war in sich einfach nur geprägt von stümperhaften Schauspiel und furchtbaren Längen, dass ich ohne meine Freundin, die es auch schlecht fand, aber großer Witcher fan ist, einfach abgebrochen hätte. Die erste Staffel ging noch, aber Serien machen wohl so gut wie immer einen Fehler, wenn sie ihre eigene Vision haben.

Rings of Power gefällt mir noch, aber da nehmen sie auch viel von den Anhängen der Bücher. Bin gespannt ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Registrierzwang (15. September 2022)

Keine Ahnung warum hier die Ansprüche so hoch geschraubt werden, es ist U*n*t*e*r*h*a*l*t*u*n*g und keine Dokumentation der Buchserie. Ja, Staffel 1 hatte eher einen roten Faden, und ja, Yennefer hat da auch weniger Gefühle gezeigt/war taffer, aber auch Staffel 2 war m.E. kurzweilig. Also kann man sich schon auf Staffel 3 freuen,  auf jeden Fall mehr als auf "Die Ringe der Macht", wo CGI wesentlich wichtiger ist, als Handlung bzw. Story.


----------



## Kindercola (15. September 2022)

Staffel 1 fand ich damals eigentlich recht unterhaltsam.
Staffel 2 war ... naja ^^. Diplomatisch würde ich sagen durchwachsen  
Auf die 3 Staffel freue ich mich trotzdem.

Die ersten 3 Folgen von Die Ringe der Macht waren für meine holde Dame und mich eigentlich auch nicht so der Kracher. Glaube aber auch das die Serie es nicht leicht haben wird, da die Filmreihe Herr der Ringe und Der Hobbit ja nun einmal gute Filme sind und somit auch die Ansprüche der Fans an  solch einer Serie riesig sind.

Weiterhin schauen werde ich die Serie aber trotzdem


----------



## Bloodrock (15. September 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Staffel 1 fand ich damals eigentlich recht unterhaltsam.
> Staffel 2 war ... naja ^^. Diplomatisch würde ich sagen durchwachsen
> Auf die 3 Staffel freue ich mich trotzdem.
> 
> ...


Dann hätte Jeff es nicht dick als Herr der Ringe: ROP promoten sollen, mit allem was dazu gehört. Inklusive Queerbaiting Kampagne und "Alle die Kritik am Script haben bügel wir mit dem Rassismus\Sexismus\whatever Argument nieder"

Sie haben 5 Seiten lizensiert. Daraus machen sie 5 Staffeln. Sie siedeln es in einem Zeitraum an der von Tolkien nicht näher umfasst ist. Statt also eigene Charakter zu bringen machen sie was? Richtig, sie nehmen die großen Namen und verhunzen sie. Warrior Galadriel, Orlando Elrond mit "Not Gimli" Durin Sidekick, irgendwelche Urhobbits, Riesenkrakengabbagandalf.....es ist einfach nur grausma. Da interessiert auch niemanden mehr die unlogische Blackwashed Prinzessin (ironischerweise der einzige schwarze Zwerg in Moria) oder Shaft Blue Eyes Manlylove der Elb. Weil die sind noch mit am Besten.

Und dann Sauron als Feind der von Galadriel vernichtet werden muss weil......Ihr Bruder Harelb Schönhaar gestorben ist? Rlly? Billiger gehts nicht? Wir wissen btw wie der Plot aus geht.

Ich hätte erst mal ne Staffel kleine Geschichten erzählt um die Welt zu formen. Auszufüllen. Numenor zb. Mit unbekannten Charakteren. Und dann so langsam dunkle Vorzeichen, alles mysteriös. Niemand weiß worum es geht. Wäre noch besser gewesen als "Morgoth war weg, Sauron hat meinen Bruder gekillt. Revenge."

Und die Duderina ist echt ne Fehlbesetzung für die schönste aller überweltlichen Elben. Die hat ein Gesichtsausdruck und sieht aus wie Dörte die nicht mal frühs um 4 von der Disco mit heimgenommen wird. Aber hauptsache nen coolen No Look 90er Hercules Seilbahn Move gegen den Troll durchziehen. Es ist so übel.

House of Dragons ist zehnmal geiler. Selbst Wheel of Time war besser als das. Cursed auch. Und das wird nicht fortgesetzt.


----------



## Baer85 (15. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Gerüchteweise wurden E01 und E02 zusammen nur knapp 9,5 Millionen Mal angesehen (Stand 12.09.)


Gibt es dafür eine Quelle? Gerüchteweise bin ich nämlich ein Prinz aus dem Lande Zamunda! 

@Bloodrock Wenn du nicht diese rechte rethorik benutzen würdest könnte man deine Kritik als "Ist halt nicht mein Geschmack" und "Die weichen mir zu stark von der Lore ab" einordnen, an der auch nichts auszusetzen ist. Aber so hört es sich wie immer so an, als ob man ein Video seines Lieblingsyoutubers angeschaut und Notizen gemacht hat um dann mit diesen in Foren um sich zu werfen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2022)

Staffel 1 hatte Mängel in Technik und Ausstattung, Staffel 2 hat sich ein paar unnötige Freiheiten beim Background erlaubt. Trotzdem fand ich beide recht sehenswert.

Da sich die Produzenten im Übergangs von Staffel 1 zu Staffel durchaus Kritik zu Herzen genommen haben, hege ich die Hoffnung, dass sie das auch von Staffel 2 zu Staffel 3 tun und damit die gröbsten Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. September 2022)

Staffel 2 war immer dann witzig, wenn Ciri einen Zopf hatte. Dann war sie als Charakter einfach nur genial und ich saß mit einem dicken Grinsen daneben. Sobald sie die Haare offen hat, ist die ganze "Badassery" weg. Na ja, den Rest der ganzen Serie fand ich eher so mittelmäßig.
Gut, ich gebe zu, von den Büchern her ist Witcher auch nicht unbedingt meins. Sicher, die Schreibkunst und der Humor von Sapkowski sind gut, aber andere Aspekte wieder weniger.
Andererseits, beim Herrn der Ringe finde ich den Stil etwas altmodisch (auch wenn die Geschichte und die Hintergründe Wahnsinn sind, nicht ohne Grund kenne ich das Silmarillion halb auswendig) und bei Game of Thrones sind die Handlungsstränge eigentlich zu vielfältig und vor allem in den späteren Bänden verläuft es sich wahnsinnig und wird zu langsam, trotz der Aufteilung der Erzählstränge.
Sowas finde ich bei den Werken weniger bekannter Autoren besser gelöst. Die haben vielleicht nicht die irrsinnigen Weltenbau-Skills eines Tolkien oder Martin oder den Humor eines Sapkowski, aber sind vom Tempo, der Story und der Welt grundsolide, wenn auch meist mehr auf einen einzigen Hauptcharakter fokussiert.

Na ja, HotD macht als Serie alles richtig und ich liebe die ersten 4 Folgen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. September 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür eine Quelle? Gerüchteweise bin ich nämlich ein Prinz aus dem Lande Zamunda!


Es gibt einen YT Kanal, der Leaks aus Filmstudios veröffentlicht. Kann ich dir nachher raussuchen, falls wirklich Interesse besteht.


----------



## Baer85 (16. September 2022)

Ja, würde mich interessieren. Also wenn du die Zeit findest, wäre dass nett.


----------

